# Would you fill up at this station?



## finnbmw (Jul 6, 2008)

Would you fill up at a station with this label on it?


----------



## GreekboyD (Jan 25, 2012)

Nope. Anything over 5% gets iffy with our cars.


----------



## Flyingman (Sep 13, 2009)

Not with that range of BioDiesel.

Question, what is E-85 and why is it only $2.99/gal????:thumbup:

I saw it at a local gas station for the first time. I assumed it was a mistake as that seems way to cheap.

I know some newer model American Cars have E-85 logos on them, but I've never seen E-85 available anywhere until now.


----------



## rmorin49 (Jan 7, 2007)

Flyingman said:


> Not with that range of BioDiesel.
> 
> Question, what is E-85 and why is it only $2.99/gal????:thumbup:
> 
> ...


85% ethanol.
Corn lobby backed by favorable legislation.

Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## FredoinSF (Nov 29, 2009)

Not unless it was a rental.


----------



## ScottFM (Nov 24, 2013)

finnbmw said:


> Would you fill up at a station with this label on it?


Not an option for me. In Illinois this is the norm and I fill up all the time at stations thus labled. Get used to it! It is happening all accros the USA


----------



## F32Fleet (Jul 14, 2010)

I would if your state had a min <10%


----------



## Dogpig66 (Oct 3, 2013)

ScottFM said:


> Not an option for me. In Illinois this is the norm and I fill up all the time at stations thus labled. Get used to it! It is happening all accros the USA


I'm in the same boat

Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## MotoWPK (Oct 5, 2012)

Given the implied requirement that vehicles offered for sale are compatible with the available fuel, for those in states where the usually available ULSD is above 5% bio, has BMW advised somehow differently than what appears in the owner's manual regarding the 5% bio limit?


----------



## finnbmw (Jul 6, 2008)

BMWTurboDzl said:


> I would if your state had a min <10%


This was a Hess station in SC. I've been trying to find information on maximum biodiesel content allowed per state, but have not been successful. Can somebody help and point me in the right direction?

What I find interesting, and in many ways disturbing, is that fuel stations around the country sell higher biodiesel content fuel than BMW allows for warranty purposes. I.e. to be warranty compliant, you might end up searching for "BMW-approved" diesel. Not a happy thought when you're on a long trip with your entire family, the fuel gauge shows 50 miles to empty tank in the middle of the night in an unfamiliar environment. Takes away a lot of the desire to own a high-end diesel powered vehicle...


----------



## Dogpig66 (Oct 3, 2013)

MotoWPK said:


> Given the implied requirement that vehicles offered for sale are compatible with the available fuel, for those in states where the usually available ULSD is above 5% bio, has BMW advised somehow differently than what appears in the owner's manual regarding the 5% bio limit?


I have not received anything on my BMW, but my wife owns a 2012 VW Jetta TDI and we did receive a letter from VW. Basically VW acknowledged that since we live in Illinois, and biodiesel is our only option, we could use blends up to B20. They guaranteed to honor their warranty and simply explained the properties of biodiesel and to make sure to check your oil levels periodically.

Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## ScottFM (Nov 24, 2013)

Dogpig66 said:


> I have not received anything on my BMW, but my wife owns a 2012 VW Jetta TDI and we did receive a letter from VW. Basically VW acknowledged that since we live in Illinois, and biodiesel is our only option, we could use blends up to B20. They guaranteed to honor their warranty and simply explained the properties of biodiesel and to make sure to check your oil levels periodically.
> 
> Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


I has a TDI Jetta before the 328d here in Illinois and got the same letter. 50k miles on the Jetta and not a problem caused by the use of the fuel. Well other than lower fuel economy. But I did not even notice any oil dilution issues.


----------



## e90Alex (Apr 10, 2014)

ScottFM: I know this thread is over a month stagnant now but I wanted to compliment you on your achieved mileage thus far. We just picked up a 328dx, former executive demo with 5k miles on the clock, and hope to get similar mileage. I was worried given the level of crappy biodiesel in Chicago but maybe we'll do better than expected.

Have you stumbled on any non-bio gems of diesel stations lately? So far I've found none near me (Chicago proper, north side).


----------



## dll2k4 (Feb 6, 2010)

Here in W. Oregon it's all bio all the time. My local station just dropped their B5 pumps in favor of B20, so it's been a much longer trek to refuel. Fortunately, I pick up a 328d 5 weeks from tomorrow so there will be fewer such trips for me.

Side question: the 335d calls for max of B7 fuel; what are the bio limits for the 328d/535d?


----------



## need4speed (May 26, 2006)

I'm glad most of our diesel is non bio. You can find bio, but it not the rule. N4S


----------



## e90Alex (Apr 10, 2014)

In the US, the N47 in the 328d calls for a max blend of 7% bio (B7). I'd be happy to use B7, better yet B5 if I could find it, but everything here in Illinois cites a range too wide for comfort.


----------



## ScottFM (Nov 24, 2013)

e90Alex said:


> ScottFM: I know this thread is over a month stagnant now but I wanted to compliment you on your achieved mileage thus far. We just picked up a 328dx, former executive demo with 5k miles on the clock, and hope to get similar mileage. I was worried given the level of crappy biodiesel in Chicago but maybe we'll do better than expected.
> 
> Have you stumbled on any non-bio gems of diesel stations lately? So far I've found none near me (Chicago proper, north side).


Sorry for late response. In N.ILL there really is no good place for fuel. It is all bio. I occasionally get up to Richmond, IL. So it is easy to cross into WI and stop for pure D2 at the BP in Genoa City, WI right by Rt. 12


----------



## ScottFM (Nov 24, 2013)

e90Alex said:


> In the US, the N47 in the 328d calls for a max blend of 7% bio (B7). I'd be happy to use B7, better yet B5 if I could find it, but everything here in Illinois cites a range too wide for comfort.


In the summer most Diesel in Illinois will be B11. You just have to use it. Winter time D2 is more common.


----------



## e90Alex (Apr 10, 2014)

I'm about to construct my own "B5." I have half a tank of pure D2 from Iowa, and I'm going to top off with ILL Bio tonight. Then we're off to New Jersey. By the time we need fuel, we should be in Pennsylvania -- if not all the way to NJ -- where I can find real stuff again.


----------



## BMWfanatic87 (Nov 19, 2010)

ScottFM said:


> Not an option for me. In Illinois this is the norm and I fill up all the time at stations thus labled. Get used to it! It is happening all accros the USA


How do you keep from getting the check engine light on and reduced power message on the nav screen? Used bio diesel once and we barely made it home.

Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------

